# Can tanks be drilled without being emptied? Know anyone who can do this?



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi everyone -

I am thinking of drilling the side of my tank - for overflow and auto WC drip.

Does anyone know if this is possible to do the drilling without emptying the tank fully? - with the water level below the area where the hole will be drilled.

Know anyone who provides such service? It is for 2 x 180 gallon Aqueon tanks.

Location: Port Moody

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup it can be done without draining your tank, there are guys in youtube that did this.

Check this thread out for the guy who provides this service:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/looking-assistance-glass-hole-drilling-58066/

Let me know how it goes brotha, I want to drill my tanks too.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't. When I drill tanks, I do it with the diamond drill bit grinding downwards and a reservoir of water around the drill site. Can't do that vertically. You are far more likely to shatter your tank and have water all over your floor trying to do it in an unsafe manner.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

crimper said:


> Yup it can be done without draining your tank, there are guys in youtube that did this.
> 
> Check this thread out for the guy who provides this service:
> 
> ...


Thanks Pare - will give the guy a ring and let you know what he says!

Have large fishes in the tank at the moment - trying to see if I can get it done with minimal stress to the fishies - : ).


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I wouldn't. When I drill tanks, I do it with the diamond drill bit grinding downwards and a reservoir of water around the drill site. Can't do that vertically. You are far more likely to shatter your tank and have water all over your floor trying to do it in an unsafe manner.


Yup - may end up having to do it the hard way.

I should have had it drilled before - learning as I go along . . . - : ) - part of the fun and challenge.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Just had a chat with Paul from Oceanic Corals - [email protected] - 604-625-2268 - Really great guy to talk to!

I would need to empty the tanks to allow them to drill properly. They can help with pumping water out and back in.

Their charge rate is = $75 per hour + $30 per drilled hole + travel time (depends on where you live).

For my 180 Gallon tanks - I was thinking of drilling holes:

1. 2 holes (1 inch) X Right near the top (side) for overflow (auto-WC drip).
2. 1 hole (2 inches) X Near halfway mark for quick 50% water drainage.

Would this be a good idea? Any tips or suggestions on this?

It has been ok since I put in the Overflow pipe AND the Aqua-lifter to ensure Siphon does not break (had a little spill already) - but there is always this worry . . .

Would you believe that I had to buy a Carpet Dryer for my Tanks - : ).

For my 2 tanks, Paul's estimate is that they can be in and out in around 2.5 hours.

I will also have to factor in costs for bulkheads and other plumbing costs.

BTW - here are my tanks -


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm drooling over the stock in your second tank, absolutely gorgeous!

All in all, I would say that draining completely and transferring the fish temporarily is the least amount of stress for them. Imagine how stresses they would be if there were strange people doing extremely loud and strange things with jerky movements a couple inches above them with severely a lowered water level. Im glad they convinced you otherwise.

Unless you have a separate holding tank in mind, I would suggest buying a couple large plastic tote bins for like $3 bucks each for the Aro's and for everything else use a couple Styro boxes that pet stores have, petland in port coquitlam has those


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Master wilkins said:


> I'm drooling over the stock in your second tank, absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> All in all, I would say that draining completely and transferring the fish temporarily is the least amount of stress for them. Imagine how stresses they would be if there were strange people doing extremely loud and strange things with jerky movements a couple inches above them with severely a lowered water level. Im glad they convinced you otherwise.
> 
> Unless you have a separate holding tank in mind, I would suggest buying a couple large plastic tote bins for like $3 bucks each for the Aro's and for everything else use a couple Styro boxes that pet stores have, petland in port coquitlam has those


Thanks! Yup have quite a few Rubbermaid Bins I can use - have asked for a quote to do the whole thing (including bulkheads and other plumbing requirements) will see what comes back.

If too pricey, I may leave it for now and see how the current setup works. It is such a pain when it floods - : ).


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Just had a chat with Paul from Oceanic Corals - [email protected] - 604-625-2268 - Really great guy to talk to!
> 
> I would need to empty the tanks to allow them to drill properly. They can help with pumping water out and back in.
> 
> ...


Wow, that much eh? If I were you I will just buy this kit and do it my self.

3000 Overflow Box Complete Kit - Glass-Holes.com dope aquarium stuff

I will practice driling with a small aquarium first, maybe a 10G one and then do it on your big tank once you got the hold of it. Just my 2 cents.

Nice tank by the way, I love those Aros.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice stable it dats. Ray is breathing a little heavy. Was this when you firstly introduced the fay to the tank?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

crimper said:


> Wow, that much eh? If I were you I will just buy this kit and do it my self.
> 
> 3000 Overflow Box Complete Kit - Glass-Holes.com dope aquarium stuff
> 
> ...


Thanks! - Uhmmm . . Will have to give this more thought. The current setup works fine - just worried about siphon breaking and flooding again - : ).

Perhaps I should build another overflow pipe and place on opposite side as a backup. Chances of both siphon breaking same time should be minimal.

The AquaLifters are Godsend, they work very nicely keeping siphon going.

And building those PVC overflow is actually quite easy and fun to do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

m_class2g said:


> Nice stable it dats. Ray is breathing a little heavy. Was this when you firstly introduced the fay to the tank?


That was about 5 days after I got it. I threw in tilapia, pellets, mussels and prawn - it goes to sniff but then not eat them.

Ray still quite active - The temp is now around 82F. It seems a lot calmer now. Just hoping it will eat soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok just so you know drilling your tank is easy I just did it in three location without issue. what I did was made a wood guide and had constant water flow over it. also there are a bunch of ways to do it without worrying about the flooding issues.herbie style is the best I think


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

also crp overflow could be a option but some dont like them me myself I use two and they work well if you clean everything and make sure your pump is clean


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

dino said:


> ok just so you know drilling your tank is easy I just did it in three location without issue. what I did was made a wood guide and had constant water flow over it. also there are a bunch of ways to do it without worrying about the flooding issues.herbie style is the best I think


Okidokes - learnt something new today - Herbie Overflow Plumbing Guide for Quiet Reef Aquariums - gmacreef

Herbie style will require you to drill the bottom of the tank I gather.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

dino said:


> also crp overflow could be a option but some dont like them me myself I use two and they work well if you clean everything and make sure your pump is clean


With CPR overflow, they still recommend the use of the Aquafilter pump which I am using now - CPR CS102 Overflow Box


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

yes I use the pump and I use two overflows and two pumps for a fail safe


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've drilled all my tanks while there full (afterthought) and ive drilled a a forum members tank. What size of a hole are you thinking? give me a msg and we can talk aboot it


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> I've drilled all my tanks while there full (afterthought) and ive drilled a a forum members tank. What size of a hole are you thinking? give me a msg and we can talk aboot it


Was planning for 1 inch holes on the side.

Will park this for awhile - let the Stingrays settle in first.

Thanks, I will PM and check with you if I go ahead with this.

Cheers,
Kim


----------

